

The Berlin Startup Scene According to Mattermark Data - Mr_Ed
http://www.schumacher.me/blog/the-berlin-start-up-scene-according-to-mattermark-data

======
leap_ahead
I'd be more curious to see a salary range analysis. It would quickly turn up
that of hundreds of Germany startups perhaps a ten or so pay some reasonable
money while the rest stick with the 40-50K range and set for cheap workforce
only.

------
m4rkuskk
I think the author forgot to mention 6wunderkinder, the creators of
wunderlist.

~~~
odiroot
Well, we don't like them very much in here.

/s

But yeah, they are the poster child of a Berlin startup.

~~~
yjgyhj
Unprofitable still, right? Pretty much sums up the Berlin scene... Them and
Soundcloud, making about as big of a profit as my beer and club habit.

Written from a bedroom by Jannowitzbrücke. Tschüssi~

~~~
odiroot
You live in the Chinese embassy?

------
kuschku
Remember, the author of the article is the owner of the company that owns
AdBlockPlus, and has personally been in contact/worked for/with United
Internet, which also owns BinLayer.

